# problem installing w/ software raid [solved]

## odioworks_com

**Reposting this from "documentation, tips & tricks" to "kernel & hardware"**

So I've been following this howto, trying to get software raid installed.

For some reason I've had a problem booting to the root directory.  During boot I get these errors:

```
md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

ReiserFS: md3: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev md3, block 2, size 4096)

ReiserFS: md3: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev md3, block 16, size 4096)

EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock

EXT2-fs: unable to read superblock

SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block 0x0

FAT: unable to read boot sector

VFS: Cannot open root device "903" or unknown-block(9,3)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not sysncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(9,3)
```

Any ideas?  I've been working on this all night (went through the tutorial twice), and can't figure it out.  Not sure why md3 (which is my root directory) is listed above as having a size of 4096, it should be around 140GB...

This is my lilo.conf:

```
boot=/dev/md1

raid-extra-boot=/dev/sda,/dev/sdb

map=/boot/map 

install=/boot/boot.b

prompt

timeout=30 

image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r5

  root=/dev/md3

  read-only

  label=Gentoo
```

(md1 is the boot partition, md3 the root)

I set the partition type to fd. I was also sure to compile support for the raid devices & xfs, as well as emerge raidtools & mdadm.  Not sure what's going on because the raid arrays seem to work find when I boot from the live CD, configure & mount them manually.Last edited by odioworks_com on Mon May 29, 2006 4:42 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## odioworks_com

Update: After trying the above tutorial several times, I also installed using this tutorial: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-tipsntricks.xml

But no luck.  I've read somewhere that I might need to pass options to the kernel during boot, but haven't figured that out yet.

Here's the output of lspci (not sure if it will help...):

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation E7220/E7221 Memory Controller Hub (rev 04)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation E7220/E7221 PCI Express Root Port (rev 04)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation E7221 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FR/FRW (ICH6R/ICH6RW) SATA Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

04:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

04:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
```

Here's the output of lilo -t -v2 (which simulates a verbose lilo run):

```
LILO version 22.7 (test mode), Copyright (C) 1992-1998 Werner Almesberger

Development beyond version 21 Copyright (C) 1999-2005 John Coffman

Released 12-Apr-2005 and compiled at 19:47:59 on May 27 2006

Warning: LBA32 addressing assumed

pf_hard_disk_scan: ndevs=2

  0800  63E6C323  /dev/sda

  0810  43709A9B  /dev/sdb

device codes (user assigned pf) = 0

device codes (user assigned) = 0

device codes (BIOS assigned) = 0

device codes (canonical) = 3

RAID info:  nr=2, raid=2, active=2, working=2, failed=0, spare=0

Using BIOS device code 0x80 for RAID boot blocks

raid_setup returns offset = 00000000  ndisk = 2

 BIOS   VolumeID   Device

  80    63E6C323    0800

  81    43709A9B    0810

raid flags: at bsect_open  0x02

Reading boot sector from /dev/md1

map_create:  boot=0901  map=0901

Warning: Unable to determine video adapter in use in the present system.

Using MENU secondary loader

Calling map_insert_data

Secondary loader: 18 sectors (0x3400 dataend).

bios_boot = 0x80  bios_map = 0x80  map==boot = 1  map S/N: 00000000

BIOS data check will include auto-suppress check

Boot image: /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r7

Setup length is 14 sectors.

Mapped 3459 sectors.

Added Gentoo *

 BIOS   VolumeID   Device

  80    63E6C323    0800

  81    43709A9B    0810

do_md_install: MD_PARALLEL

  offset 00000000  /dev/sda

  offset 00000000  /dev/sdb

The map file has *NOT* been updated.

The boot record of  /dev/md1  has *NOT* been updated.

The boot record of  /dev/sda  has *NOT* been updated.

The boot record of  /dev/sdb  has *NOT* been updated.
```

----------

## odioworks_com

figured it out - hadn't compiled support for my SATA drives (which were listed under SCSI:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->  SCSI device support  ---> SCSI low-level drivers  --->  Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support

 

----------

